# Smoker Round Pics



## flightmedic (Sep 26, 2004)

*/?????*

what is a smoker, please forgive my ignorance


----------



## Big Elk (Feb 16, 2006)

*Smoker Round*

These rounds are at out door three d shoots. Pretty much they make the shots as difficult as possible. For example a standing bear at 30 yards through some oak brush and the 10 ring is still visible but you have to get your arrow through a one inch gap to hit 10. It is a riot. Oh you only get one arrow for 10 targets set up like that. Break your arrow or loose it and your done.


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

*what a hoot!!*

Around here we call them "IRONMAN" rounds!!!!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Around here they call them **** Shoots.......dunno why.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Around here a **** shoot is held at night. It is a team event. Both you and your partner shoot the taget and take the best of the two shots. One guy holds the light while the other shoots, then you switch.


----------



## sheets (Dec 26, 2004)

***** shoot*

What is the rules for a **** shoot???Do you shoot from same stake?? Is there any reflectors on 11 ring???How many cell flashlight can you use??


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*Smoker rounds...*

Called smokers around here. The best (AKA worst) shot I have seen was shot through the holes in a cinder block at the 10 on a bedded buck. the shot was only about 26 yards, but easton made some serious cash after that weekend!


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

sheets said:


> What is the rules for a **** shoot???Do you shoot from same stake?? Is there any reflectors on 11 ring???How many cell flashlight can you use??


I don't think there are any "official" **** shoot rules. I believe here they all shoot from the same stake. I don't know of any flashlight rules. I have never actually shot one, they are usually in August and the skeeters are too bad for my to want to be there.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

sheets said:


> What is the rules for a **** shoot???Do you shoot from same stake?? Is there any reflectors on 11 ring???How many cell flashlight can you use??



two cell flashlights and they put bright eye in the eye's. thats pretty much it.


----------



## bboswell (Jul 29, 2003)

Mountgomery County calls these a "Survivor Shoot" and they are quite popular.

Take one arrow, best score with a shootable arrow at the end wins..........sometimes it pays to pass on a target!!!


----------



## Blue_862 (Mar 7, 2006)

Some pics would be great and give others some ideas.


----------



## WV1BADAPPLE (Jun 24, 2004)

When we had a **** shoot we used the reflective thumb tacks for the eyes and you could have one three cell flashlight.
The toughman round was shot after the regular 3-D round , You had take your sights off and could only take one arrow. Then you shot the same course over.


----------

